# Picked up a 2014 X1 Today via PCD - 6/5/2013 - 12 Hour Rule!



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

We had an amazing day at the peformance delivery center today picking up my wife's 2014 Alpine White X1 xDrive28i with sport line and red leather interior! This is one good looking X1!

We will be writing up a full review of the entire experience but I figured we needed to comply with the new 12 hour PCD rule of posting a photo of your new car. If you are taking delivery soon, make sure you post a photo of your BMW at the Performance Delivery Center along with what you thought.

Much more coming next week after the trip back home is done!









Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

New compliance rules... 

Congrats on the new ride! Looking forward to seeing your review!


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks great. I will be there to pick up my 328i on Monday!


----------

